# Little ebony shooter



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello all,

made this small catty a few months ago, during our long winter time, and finished it recently.

It`s made out of deep black ebony, with medang burl wood as a contrast.

I like the medang burl a lot, because of it`s 3D effects - that you can`t catch on a photo...

Hope you like it!









































Best regards

Torsten


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Absolutely Awesome Work!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That thing is stunning.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Pure eye candy!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Very professional!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

You did it again Torsten - a work of art.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful Torsten. The black and the golden brown are a good contrast. A very nice piece of work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Museum piece! Looks precious enough to be under a glass dome and guarded with a laser beam alarm system!!! Another Gem from Der Meister!!!!!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Who cannot bow to the mastery? Who? I don't want to make any more slingshots now.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

wow, what a beauty !!! ... seeing the month/year award again ! magnificent work !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

I appreciate all your kind comments, guys!!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Another Torsten Classic!! Love your work.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

3D for sure! A handsome catty with elegance, Torsten.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

A Masterpiece!!!!

An absolute flawless sculpture! Amazing work, my friend!!!

And you're right ...pictures can't catch the entire beauty of this piece of art!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Love the contrast of color, and I have to say I love ebony and it is awesome what you have created. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Stunning as always Torsten. Wish I had a little medang burl to contrast things with :yeahright:


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That's amazing, very nice...lost for words!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

...every time. Beautiful work, Sir.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

:drool: YOU HOPE WE LIKE IT!!!!!!! THAT THING BEAUTIFUL. FRIEND YOUR WORK ALWAYS AMAZES ME. GREAT JOB. :wub: NOW DO YOU NEED MY ADDRESS?


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW, so beautiful. I'm in love.......... I won't be able to sleep tonight.

Thank you for sharing, Torsten.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Speechless friend, absolutely speechless....


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm speechless :wub:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Excellent work as always great Torsten! Thanks for sharing. I absolutely love the size of that little guy! That's a pocket shooter for sure, but I wouldn't be able to toss that one in my pocket... no, I'd have a really fancy carriage that I pulled that caddy around in!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Chulada de maiz pintito!

Beautiful!!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i smell another ss of the month winner great work torsten


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Previous posts have said it all, a stunning piece indeed...


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

.....an absolute ripper!! Fantastic workmanship - well done.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

This one has inspired me today. It's a superb example of the craft.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Very, very, very, very (and a thousands more) beautifull !!!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

The T.Man strikes again?

Wonderful Slingshot man...your Ebony is really first class, rarely seen such dark stuff!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't have a child to give you for that slingshot, but I'll ask my wife if she's willing to mother one for me to swap for that slingshot. brb, just gunna ask her.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

She said no. 
Seriously pretty slingshot there bud.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Incredible and first class craftsmanship. Thanks for sharing Torsten!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

have always had an eye for the dark skinned beautys, and that one is a real feast for the eyes, delightfull, thanks for sharing


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

I feel honored for your kind comments guys!



AnTrAxX said:


> The T.Man strikes again?
> 
> Wonderful Slingshot man...your Ebony is really first class, rarely seen such dark stuff!


If you ever have the chance to visit the BIG store of http://www.cropp-timber.com in Hamburg directly - DO IT!!

They have a lot of this stuff, and much more great pieces of all kinds of noble wood. And the prices are really more than fair!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

great wood combo, awesome work !!


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, wow, wow! Insanely perfect - great work sir!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks fantastic very nice work fella B)


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow Torsten!

You out-did yourself, and that's saying a lot!

I believe that this may very well be your most beautiful work to date.

I feel honored that I own one of your Slingshots. :bowdown:


----------

